
Houston and Rice University announce new innovation hub in historic Sears - stephenhuey
https://www.houstonpublicmedia.org/articles/news/local/2018/04/12/278818/watch-live-houston-mayor-and-rice-university-president-announce-new-houston-innovation-hub/
======
stephenhuey
Here's the press release from my alma mater:

[https://engineering.rice.edu/news/rice-helps-anchor-
houston-...](https://engineering.rice.edu/news/rice-helps-anchor-houston-
innovation-district)

